# Hyogo's Requesterino thread



## Hyoshido (Aug 16, 2014)

*New thread means new things (Except it's not!) so look at me do this copypasta!*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Strictly only able to pay In-game bells*

4th one? Only one of it's kind!
Happy to see me again? Probably not, Live with it though!

To cut things short, consider this thread a way to quick cash for you.
(even though this is probably gonna be ignored)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*I am willing to pay a decent amount of Bells for your Artwork (If I like it, which I probably will)
This can roughly be 5 Million to say, 30 Million? Maybe more if you're really dismissive or fancy more along the lines of real life payment (Which I cannot do, sorry) and that I really take a liking to your artwork.*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I don't exactly want complicated things drawn either 
Here's a list of stuff I would like drawn, You can pick what to do.
*(Click the bold italic text to go to a picture of said character)*

*-Meowstic (Male version)*
_My favorite Pokemon of all time, Can be regular or shiny colors._

*-Greninja*
_My favorite starter Pokemon of all time, Can be regular or shiny colors._

*-Bomberman*
_One of my favorite game series who I really do miss now, Sad that Hudson is no longer active, Can be White/Black or Blue Bomber._

*-My Mayor on Animal crossing*
_Just my Mayor, simple enough right?_


Spoiler: Mayor details



*Wearing*
-Student Cap
-Bandage
-Custom QR shirt
-Acid Wash Pants
-Basketball Shoes

-Shirt Details
The general figure of the shirt is similar to this.





-Jacket is black instead of the Brownish color
-Scarf is White with Yellow Polka-dots
-Around the pockets there's a sort of Dark Red outline, makes em stand out



*-Genji (the villager)*
_Genji is my favorite villager all time on Animal Crossing, I've had him in all my towns since Wild World._

*-Toad (Super Mario series)*
_Toad is my favorite Mario character, You can draw him with/without powerups (I recommend these)
-Cat
-Flying Squirrel
-Fire Flower
-Captain Toad_

*-Kimono Toad (Super Mario series)*
_Another version of Toad, I'd prefer this drawn compared to regular Toad._

*Cloud Mario/Luigi (Super Mario series)*
_My favorite powerup on the Bros and It just looks adorable, You can also apply this onto Toad but it doesn't exist so you'd have to be creative!_

*-Tails (Sonic the Hedgehog series)*
_Favorite character in the Sonic series, I only tend to like "Assist" characters huh?_

*-Robot Tails (Sonic Lost World)*
_Yeah, can't really say much lel_

*-Tails.exe (Sonic.exe "Creepypasta")*_
Although I'm not a fan of "Bad" creepypastas, I'd like to see people draw this version of Tails.
*Contains minor gore (eyes are bleeding)*_

*-Gohan (Just before the Cell games)*
_Favorite character from Dragon Ball Z and there isn't enough Fan-art of Gohan in this outfit so let's give it a try here shall we?_


Spoiler: More details of his costume














_*I'd prefer him to be Super Saiyan 1 but you can do Normal or if you wish to try, Super Saiyan 2 aswell.*_

*Dr. Mario*
_The big Doc himself, I'm hyped to use him in Smash Bros 4!_

*Mario w/ Tropical Shirt (Super Mario Sunshine)*
_Not much fanart of this in general and I'm surprised really._

That's the best reference I can get, sorry :I

*Ness w/ Mr. Saturn shirt (Earthbound + SSBB/3DS+WIIU)*
_Ness will be one of my main characters in Smash 4 and I aint used him as a main since Smash 64! Along with this being my favorite color in Brawl and Smash 4_

Again, barely any references so I used some fan-art for one :I


----------



## nekosync (Aug 16, 2014)

I drew your mayor:



Spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 16, 2014)

While it's cute and all, you've missed out some important details although ;3;


----------



## nekosync (Aug 16, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> While it's cute and all, you've missed out some important details although ;3;



Whoops, my bad... My eyesight isn't up to par and the picture was a bit small so I couldn't draw all of the details.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 16, 2014)

Naw it's understandable, I'll make it more informative soon, Although the white and yellow thing on the picture, it's a scarf >w<


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 16, 2014)

lel bump


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 17, 2014)

Bump, Updated Mayor details to hopefully be understandable now.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 17, 2014)

zzz go go bumpo.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 18, 2014)

wee woo, wee woo, Bumperooo!


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 18, 2014)

Well...I got bored and might consider doing pixel art again, Dunno about Comms and stuff but here's Sonic and his best buddy.






Gonna make this a duo thread now, deal with it B)


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 18, 2014)

Why you don't make Mayors? DD:


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 18, 2014)

Using a reference from an in-game picture can be annoying, Most of my stuff is done from existing renders of game characters with some edits from myself, I need to learn to be more "custom" although since most of my stuff is from using a base already.

Also because I suck at pixel art, lel.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 18, 2014)

Bump before sleepy times.


----------



## mob (Aug 18, 2014)

can you pixel my mayor? i'll pay you? :S
jk lol


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 19, 2014)

Gamzee pls ;-;

Atleast provide me with a reference that isn't an in-game screenshot and has basic shading D:


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 20, 2014)

Bump C:


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 21, 2014)

210 TBT for a picture? :/


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 22, 2014)

220? >_> <_< <_>


----------



## mob (Aug 22, 2014)

aren't you holding a contest?


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 22, 2014)

Nah, I canceled it, Not enough interest .-.


----------



## mob (Aug 22, 2014)

terrible.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 22, 2014)

Terrible at me for closing it or terrible for the lack of interest? ._.


----------



## mob (Aug 22, 2014)

lack of interest.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 22, 2014)

I can't seem to please anyone these days, even with TBT!

What do you people want from meeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Alice (Aug 22, 2014)

Rest in pepperoni, Hyogo.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 22, 2014)

Alice is dat u, get out of my bank account :^(


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 22, 2014)

Hyogo! Can we work somthing out over PM, I want I custom pixel of the new team aqua grunt with white skin, and blond hair, I have a render and things :>  I can pay TBT


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 22, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Hyogo! Can we work somthing out over PM, I want I custom pixel of the new team aqua grunt with white skin, and blond hair, I have a render and things :>  I can pay TBT


So basically same pose and everything? because I can easily do that or atleast attempt if the image isn't too dirty (I mean dirty as JPG'd like hell)


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 22, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> So basically same pose and everything? because I can easily do that or atleast attempt if the image isn't too dirty (I mean dirty as JPG'd like hell)



Yeah


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 22, 2014)

Just saw your thread, I'll see what I can cook up and then let you know a price, Heck I'll even attempt to make it the same style as Pokemon sprites too.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 22, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Just saw your thread, I'll see what I can cook up and then let you know a price, Heck I'll even attempt to make it the same style as Pokemon sprites too.



Wow thanks! You have mad skills after all.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 22, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Wow thanks! You have mad skills after all.


Oh pls, you'll flatter me to hard!

Also the Pokemon styled one didn't come out too well so I'm making a version in my usual style.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 22, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Oh pls, you'll flatter me to hard!
> 
> Also the Pokemon styled one didn't come out too well so I'm making a version in my usual style.



All right! It's completely fine! And I speak the truth. 


i would draw you some stuff but I don't draw to well, I need to practice more


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 23, 2014)

Need more motivationnnnnn, But I'll try to get Lucky's pixel done today ;3;

Also ye, bump, gonna add another character to the first post soon.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 23, 2014)

OMG I can't wait bwahhh!


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 23, 2014)

Apologies if this didn't come out as good as you hoped, If you're displeased with it then it's free on the house.





It's been awhile, haha.

Added "Gohan" to the first post, Incase there's people who like to specifically draw in an Anime like style.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Apologies if this didn't come out as good as you hoped, If you're displeased with it then it's free on the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it! Can I pay in TBT? I don't have much


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes I would prefer TBT since well...I have a powersave so money on AC is never a problem ._.

Just pay what you feel is comfortable c:


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Yes I would prefer TBT since well...I have a powersave so money on AC is never a problem ._.
> 
> Just pay what you feel is comfortable c:



Your so lucky, I want them so bad. But yeah sending TBT your way!


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 23, 2014)

Also if you feel like doing shimmer let me know. 


Spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 23, 2014)

I'll take note of it and do a pixel of her sometime, But I want people to actually do stuff for meeeee.
;3;

Also fixed the Genji and Meowstic reference pictures, seems Eranir deleted them on her Photobucket account


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 23, 2014)

Will share some dank if you draw me somethingggg!

Bumpers


----------



## Alice (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello. Your favourite is here.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 24, 2014)

Alice said:


> Hello. Your favourite is here.


But I'm not your favorite :'c


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 24, 2014)

c'mon guise, 300 TBT for a piece? I'm closeeeeeee

@Sparkanine Thanks for the bells! I could kiss you but idk what you look like and the fact I'd be kissing a screen ( ͠? ͟ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 24, 2014)

Or not :'c

I'd offer to trade with my Pixels but I don't think my work is good quality, especially when I haven't got used to doing pixel art without copying a pose.

Unless you'd WANT it in the same pose...


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> @Sparkanine Thanks for the bells! I could kiss you but idk what you look like and the fact I'd be kissing a screen ( ͠? ͟ʖ ͡?)


Ah, no problemo! I had some just collecting dust, so I wanted to help.


----------



## Alice (Aug 24, 2014)

ha ha, I win! All of the bumps!


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 25, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Ah, no problemo! I had some just collecting dust, so I wanted to help.


And your help is really appreciated! c:



Alice said:


> ha ha, I win! All of the bumps!


You can say that after you beat me at a 1v1 Thumb wrestling match.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 25, 2014)

haha I forgot to bump this, I'm such a silly thing


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 26, 2014)

Bumperoo, Bumperoo!


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 26, 2014)

Here's another bump then


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 27, 2014)

All of you can just go back to the cellar and drink expired Milk :c


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello~ Is it this thread that you're looking fooor~ (Probably not but lets just roll with it!)


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 28, 2014)

Nope, guess my thread wasn't :'c


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 29, 2014)

Bumpa dumpa


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 30, 2014)

Wumpa Bumpa Dumpa


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 30, 2014)

If I could draw, I would SO trade for one of your pixels, but I cant draw, sooo


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 31, 2014)

Naw, they're really basic so I don't see how anyone would wanna trade for em since I'm so limited on what I can do.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 31, 2014)

Motivation dropping severely, still kicking though.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 1, 2014)

Do$h is just going to waste, act now and get a good price!


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe not then :c


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 2, 2014)

ayy lmao senpai pls stop ignoring me and give me a chance, I swear on me mums ead' I can be a fun guy to draw for!!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 4, 2014)

Ayy what a bump yeah right


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 4, 2014)

I asked you if you could do a sprite overworld but you never replied ;v;


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 4, 2014)

Nah, I wanna try and step away from that Pokemon styled stuff, I can't do it very well and Lucky's one didn't even come out good in my normal style :/


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 5, 2014)

Remember guys, It's not Mewtwo that's bumping this thread.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 5, 2014)

ayy lmao guys, pls notice this thread so this GIF is appropriate.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 6, 2014)

Nono, that's fine, I get it :'c


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 7, 2014)

Added more Tails, Maybe people might like to draw robutts :c


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah I know, Early bump but I've edited the post since I might be interested in doing some Pixels for you guys.

Atleast the guests love my thread, I love you too anons.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 7, 2014)

No love, no respect, only blank stares.
This is what my thread is.

Omg 9 guests at once, you all get some dongs.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 8, 2014)

Just consider this a bump, I'm not going to get this closed now.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 8, 2014)

Bump yeh


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 9, 2014)

ᕦ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)ᕤ ๖ۣۜNice memes go bump ᕦ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)ᕤ


----------



## Astro0 (Sep 9, 2014)

ayyy heres a little sketch i did for you as a warm up, hope you likey!


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 9, 2014)

o dang, Do you want me to pay you now btw for the Toad commission?

dat greninja tho o3o I love it!


----------



## Astro0 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> o dang, Do you want me to pay you now btw for the Toad commission?
> 
> dat greninja tho o3o I love it!



you can pay whenever you want, now is cool or after ^^
greninja is so sweet  i cant draw enough!


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 9, 2014)

Paid yoooou c: Gave 160 because I'm...super fantastic? 8D...


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 9, 2014)

Not fantastic enough, huh? :c


----------



## azukitan (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 10, 2014)

Azu pls, I am not awesome ;3;

But my Mayor is wowowowo


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 10, 2014)

Ayy, bump c:


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 11, 2014)

More bumps ayyy


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 12, 2014)

Expand Thread


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah, bump :I


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 13, 2014)

Bumping again...I'd really like to do some pixel work for some TBT <:I Or even if you have some spare TBT that you don't really want, it'd all help out the same haha ;-;


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 13, 2014)

Shiggy Diggy bumps


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 14, 2014)

Like a one time thing, Anyone fancy drawin' a Hipster version of ol' Knuckles the Echidna? I can attempt to pay handsomely!

If you're Interested, I can discuss stuff via PM .3.

or uh, Mario in his Hawaiian Shirt from Sunshine 8D


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh look, Completely ignored because I don't want pretty girls or anything related drawn.

C'mon people, drawing constant Anime chicks won't make you a super star y'know.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 14, 2014)

Here's a collection of some sprites I've did in the past, I'll add these to the first post too.


Spoiler: Kinda big



































































These are from older threads I made when I had a proper thread dedicated to making sprites, I also have some from a Luigi sprite project I had in the works over a year back, need to find those though haha.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 14, 2014)

Are those all made from scratch? If so, you have way more pixel talent than you give yourself credit for.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 14, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Are those all made from scratch? If so, you have way more pixel talent than you give yourself credit for.


The shading is mostly mine (Some already came with simple shading) although they've all been made by using a base image/render with some edits here and there.

Here's an example of a reshade and edited piece (I have asked to edit fan-made pixels so don't worry)





If anything, The one with Genji, Kabuki and Jack were drawn by my ladyfriend, It was a base image with only shadows and basic shading (And jpg), I did the coloring and "fixed" some areas where she goofed a little heh.

I do need to learn to sprite/pixel freehand though, I do like making ones as you can see but I need to be more original so yeah :/


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 14, 2014)

Other than that, I present to you.





Hyogo's first pixel where he didn't use a reference of the sorts!

...Atleast it looks like Kirby 8D


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 14, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Other than that, I present to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's very cute! : ) You should do more original work like that, in my opinion. Recolors/change of shading is a very specific sort of thing, and I doubt you would get too many people asking for something of that nature (in my opinion). However, seeing what you can do from scratch, I'm convinced you could definitely go far making your own!


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks! Means a lot to hear the support even though Kirby is a simple bunch of shapes and I was testing out some of Paints features while working on it so hopefully I can start doing more original pieces sometime soon.

Hopefully, they'll look better each time I do a new piece (Even though I'll probably just bash on my own work, I feel like I'm some perfectionist and I don't really like the outcome of my stuff)


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 15, 2014)

Edited it slightly, I think it looks better now c:


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 15, 2014)

Bump, I might also post crappily made MSPaint doodles here too \o/


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Sep 15, 2014)

bomberman


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 16, 2014)

Ohh, Thanks a bunch! c:

Buuuuuuump!


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 16, 2014)

HAPPY 100 POSTS 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yes, how much will cost a villager sig? villagers :3 If you do them, xD


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 16, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Oh yes, how much will cost a villager sig? villagers :3 If you do them, xD


Ohh thanks for the congrats 8D

Shamefully I don't, You can easily find the villager sprites though c:


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 16, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Ohh thanks for the congrats 8D
> 
> Shamefully I don't, You can easily find the villager sprites though c:



I say the ones like Punchy you made D:


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 16, 2014)

Ohh, That'd probably cost you a good few ._.

But idk, I want to practice more pixels without basically tracing another image, I'm not ready to do anything that advanced by freehand just yet ;3;


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 16, 2014)

And pixels like that?


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 16, 2014)

Don't think I'd be up for it personally D:

Also, someone on another forum animated my Kirby sprite.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh ok, Bump I guess :c


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 17, 2014)

boop a doop


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 18, 2014)

Buuuuump c:


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 19, 2014)

Still hoping for someone to draw Mario in his Tropical Shirt from Super Mario Sunshine or hoping for someone to draw Dr. Mario since I plan to use him quite a tad in the new Smash c:


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 19, 2014)

Took down the art trades crap because nobody is even interested anyways, makes me feel worse than I am, haha.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 19, 2014)

Honestly, after looking over your thread again in full, I'll be honest with you: the way you put yourself down in your bump comments and say everyone is ignoring you/wants to do other things like girls, etc is incredibly off-putting. And it seems like the two times you were made offers for pixels, you turned them down, so...

You've gotten some really cute art from people, too. I don't understand why you're so negative, but speaking from my perspective, it's a huge turn-off from your thread.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 19, 2014)

Pixel requests I've turned down because they require stuff i've never really attempted before and that's fur, I cannot do fur to save my life.

I put myself down a lot because I've never actually had anyone properly compliment my art or give me any possible tips on how to improve, the fact this thread is usually ignored proves this and just makes me really unmotivated to carry on doing these, I want to be good but people aren't really helping my constant downer thoughts so that's why I always bash myself, wouldn't you if you weren't really proud with your outcome of something?

I appreciate all the art I've had for free and that I've paid for, But I just don't want free art anymore...I want those people to at least gain something for their efforts.

That's why I attempted to offer some sort of trade, obviously people aren't interested in my pixel art and it was silly of me to try.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Sep 19, 2014)

well I expected you to ask if I wanted a pixel because I didn't want to be rude but you just said thanks


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 19, 2014)

I take mild offense to that, because I fully meant my compliments to you and I'm sorry that they didn't meet your criteria for compliments. 

I'm not saying that there's a problem with what you've turned down, but the fact that you have turned your requests down so far is probably going to stand out to someone who might be looking to request/buy from you. When you only agree to do specific things, you have to match people who are looking for something with those same specific tastes. That's not going to happen overnight, unless you're lucky.

And no, when I'm proud of something or not, I've learned to appreciate it for myself and not lose my liking for it no matter how little or much feedback I may or may not get. In my opinion, you're placing too much emphasis on the opinion of others. Of course you're going to lose motivation if you base all of your interest and motivation on what other people think of it and change how you feel about it according to what they think. That's the fastest way to becoming unhappy. People are not responsible for making you happy with yourself or your work: you are. 

Anyway, if you don't want to listen, that's fine. I can't make you and I can only offer my advice from the way that I see it. I'll step out of here now.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 19, 2014)

No...I didn't mean for it to be offensive or anything towards you, I just barely get any feedback in general and I didn't mean to say your compliments were bad or anything, I'm sorry if I insulted you. I really am.

Yeah I know but people usually want Animal Crossing related stuff and I'm still surprised people haven't flooded me asking for their mayors to be done in pixels, like really surprised. But eh...you're right, once I get back into things I'll test new things and see if I can make them look acceptable and hopefully open new options.

I want more community feedback in general, so I feel like I can actually work for a goal and that's to actually be a good pixel artist, I understand what you mean by ''respect yourself and your work'' but I just don't feel it like you do, you've been doing this for awhile but I've only really started with working with my own bases and shapes and obviously you're the only person really giving any attention to this thread of mine, I don't feel like it'll get anywhere with only one person (I really respect you for what you've said in here, heck I even respect you for bothering with these recent posts!)

But you're right, I need to atleast try to think I'm starting to get somewhere...but it's not going to be easy and I'll probably just need to try harder with this stuff in general.

I'm really thankful for your input Amissa and I'm sorry for being like I have been.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> well I expected you to ask if I wanted a pixel because I didn't want to be rude but you just said thanks


You should've said something :/


----------



## azukitan (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that you struggle with building self-confidence, Hyogo. Nevertheless, I'm sure you'll be able to respect and love yourself one day as long as you're willing to adopt a more positive mindset. It's all a matter of perspective; don't focus too much on what you lack and try to embrace the many good qualities that you have.

Also, if I had known sooner that you were so eager to art trade, I would've requested one. That's my fault for getting the wrong impression ;u;


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 19, 2014)

azukitan said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you struggle with building self-confidence, Hyogo. Nevertheless, I'm sure you'll be able to respect and love yourself one day as long as you're willing to adopt a more positive mindset. It's all a matter of perspective; don't focus too much on what you lack and try to embrace the many good qualities that you have.
> 
> Also, if I had known sooner that you were so eager to art trade, I would've requested one. That's my fault for getting the wrong impression ;u;


Thank you so much Azu...it really means a lot and I hope you know that.

I think I'm going to take down the pixel section to avoid any future requests (if it were to happen) on this thread so I can work on possibly coming up with more content in the future at my own time, once I feel like I have become more better at Pixels then I can open up a shop of sorts and hopefully tackle problems I couldn't do before.

Does that sound fair at all?


----------



## azukitan (Sep 19, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Thank you so much Azu...it really means a lot and I hope you know that.
> 
> I think I'm going to take down the pixel section to avoid any future requests (if it were to happen) on this thread so I can work on possibly coming up with more content in the future at my own time, once I feel like I have become more better at Pixels then I can open up a shop of sorts and hopefully tackle problems I couldn't do before.
> 
> Does that sound fair at all?



As my favorite anime character always says: "Believe in me, who believes in you!" 

Taking down the pixel section is your own decision to make. Sometimes it's good to scrap your old art--that way, in the future, you can see how much you've improved. Life is a continuous journey of transformation, so I'm more than certain you'll get better at creating pixels. Practice makes progress, no?


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 20, 2014)

Now lets try to skip this page so no drama caused be me has to be seen <:U

Bump, thread is just back to requesting the Art goods, will add Dr. Mario and Tropical Shirt Mario to the first post soon :U


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 20, 2014)

Lets bump this again shall we


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 20, 2014)

Third bump today, amazing


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 20, 2014)

I was gonna bump for you. But I got shy.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 21, 2014)

But I'm not gonna bite! Unless there's people who'll bite you.

Another bump for the day keeps the...spontaneously combusted maniac away?


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 21, 2014)

Early bump but I added Dr. Mario, Tropical Shirt Mario and Ness (Mr. Saturn shirt from Brawl and so) as other choices to the first post.

So many choices, so little time.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 21, 2014)

These bumps are being a real thump on my rump.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 22, 2014)

Why hello Dongs and Grills! Here's another bump!


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 22, 2014)

Spoiler: Could be considered "gross"











Just a one off pixel thing I did earlier, I used bases and re-shaded them so shun me for the lack of originality! \o/

It's based on a creepypasta titled "I HATE YOU" and it's a story about Luigi working with Bowser "Koopa" to get revenge on Mario for always being the rewarded Hero, the Creepypasta itself is quite disturbing but actually seems something someone would've hacked into the Super Mario World ROM.

The "I HATE YOU" and "WHY WON'T YOU DIE?!" are phrases found within the level "OH GOD NO" level of said creepypasta, there's quite a bunch of blood in the style of how Super Mario World would of had (If it had blood in general)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_In the creepypasta, the level will require two Mushrooms (Or any powerup) to actually get to the end of the level since there's a Banzai Bill that you can't be able to kill so you will require to get hurt to pass it and obvious problems up ahead which can be dodged skillfully.

After getting past the whole level you'll enter a Boss room as similar to Morton, Roy and Ludwig's battles and will trigger a cutscene where Mario will look around confused and out of the shadows, Luigi appears and Mario seems quite scared of what he's been through to know his Brother was up to it all along.

Luigi saying to the confused Mario "You thought Koopa worked alone?" and proceeded to continuously jump on our favorite Italian's noggin till he was on the ground and pretty beat up.

Luigi, staring at his brother in a sort of rage like way, showing that Luigi has finally topped his brother...or as so he thought.
The bridge they were both on started to crumble piece like piece (Like it does for Mini bosses on Mario World) and Mario was bound to fall into the lava and possibly die permanently.

Luigi, being all smug and ignorant on his "win" Mario took the chance to spring back up and hand Luigi back some pain as Mario only had confused anger on his mind.
After handing Luigi a few punches and kicks, he finally did an Uppercut on Luigi and caused him to fall off the bridge into his Lava related doom.

"OH GOD NO" Luigi was screaming as he slowly fell victim to the vicious lava.
Mario was shocked and wondered what he just done to his younger brother to watch him burn to death, Mario sat there and weeped for his brothers "death" and continued his adventure to rescue the Princess._
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This concludes the end of the Creepypasta, the rest of the game is your normal Super Mario World and after beating Bowser, you're rewarded with this image.


Spoiler: Could be Gruesome to some










This makes it out that Luigi isn't actually dead but has suffered a grave amount of Skin damage along with missing his nose and one of his eyes due to the severe burns.

The image I made is based on a "Round 2" if it were to happen.
(since you cannot normally go back to the stage in the Creepypasta)

*Oh and by the way, Bump!*


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 22, 2014)

Might aswell bump, nearly on the second page anyways.

Sorry for the spooks if anyone got spooks, I just got bored and decided to do something a little more brutal but quick.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 23, 2014)

Another bump because everybody loves me!

...

Maybe not :c


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 23, 2014)

ftw you get rejected because you don't want cute girls drawn for you, Have some fun for once you silly sods!


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 24, 2014)

so many feels so many bumps.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 24, 2014)

It'sa me! Bumpman! Everyone's favorite MAN.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 25, 2014)

Dumb bumps


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 25, 2014)

Sorry for the quick bump again, but here's a really quick request I'd like to list.

Well, I want something similar to this picture here of Wario




Thing is, I just want Wario in general (obviously no azn boi here) and for Wario to be full bodied...I mean ok, the booty is sweet and all but yeah B)
If you need some sort of example, I'll try to provide one, idk.

So, that means arms to be in that pose and same expression and whatever but his body under it, you know what I mean.
You can do him in his Warioware clothes or his normal overalls

How much would you be willing to do that for? in-game or Bell Tree Bells


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 25, 2014)

Maybe not then :‹


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 26, 2014)

Sometimes I extend video game music, I haven't done alot but most are from Animal Crossing New Leaf.




However, I decided to do a song from Warioware Smooth Moves that nobody on Youtube hasn't extended yet, lovely song ofcourse.

Just thought I'd post something else instead of "Lol bump"


----------

